# What do i do now?



## MiSeRy (Jan 30, 2010)

My Husband asked for a separation 3 weeks ago, i did not see it coming, he just woke up at 1a.m told me he has something to say, asked for me not to be angry even hugged me and flat out told me he wants a separation, i was so shocked, i thought he's going to confess to an affair and tell me he's sorry, because i know there's another woman involved. I'm still in shock, we had been fighting recently and things were not how it used to be.. we've been marrid almost 12 years, and have a 13 year old daughter, when he asked for the separation i stayed on the next day, then called up a friend and arranged for my mom to be with my daughter, did not tell him anythin except just go to my mom's so he can drop our daughter there, i went away for the weekend with my friend and sister. He keeps on calling and txting, asking where i was, how i am, after my escape i stayed on with him for a few days then i moved out, i just can't take it, my imagination runs wild whenever he went out, he has'nt admitted to anything except say they are just good friends, that he's lost his connection to me and found it in her, that they just clicked so well together, that he likes her because she's so expressived of how she felt for him.. The thing is he wants me to still be with him, that I'm his bestfriend, that I'm part of his life always and that i'll always be number one, I've told him that I'm willing to change, I want him back and am willing to forget everything he's done and just start fresh, he gets defensive then told me that it won't worked because I'm the only one who wanted it. I'm so confused he runs to me when he has problems, like fighting with his brother, he still wants me, he doesnt even want to stay in the house for long periods because it reminded him of us, he's so concerned of my well being, I've suggested counseling to him and he has no intention of going, he still wants to cohabitate, wants to still see me constantly and so on and on.... I just don't know anymore, I'm so confused


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

don't make any decisions quite yet, it looks like he is still confused about what he wants, you have told him what you are willing to do to fix things now it's up to him which way he wants his life to go.......you can only control you and he has to make his decisions.....suggest therapy as a couple and see what happens, 
concentrate on you and your daughter for now and give yourself some time to work through the emotions you feel right now.....
as the weeks go by you will see things more logically and clearer and so will he.
good luck


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with Jessi - he really does sound confused and torn between wanting you and wanting to be free.


----------

